# Diffrences between the b13 and b14 wiring harness



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey I have a line on a 1998 Sentra XE. I was wondering if the wireing harness adapter I bought for my b13 would work in a b14. I see the stock radio looks the same as the b13's.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

not the same at all metra part #70-1763 b13 #70-7550 b14 
and the b14 dosent need the antenna adapter this was changed in 1995


----------

